# Converting Overlay Hinges to European Hinges



## dennisd

I have face frame kitchen cabinets with a 3/8" rabbet. They have overlay semi wrap hinges. I would like to convert to European style hinges that don't show. Does anyone have experience selecting a hinge or other info? I have attached a couple of pictures of my current cabinet hinge. Thank you!!


----------



## TazinCR

first you will have to sandwich a 3/4" piece to the inside rail so you can bore the hole for the hinge. (Glue and screws) The door will not be a problem. It is not a big job. HD/L sell the template for the hinge you select.


----------



## dennisd

*European hinges*



TazinCR said:


> first you will have to sandwich a 3/4" piece to the inside rail so you can bore the hole for the hinge. (Glue and screws) The door will not be a problem. It is not a big job. HD/L sell the template for the hinge you select.


Thank you for the information. Can you tell me the company name for HD/L and do you have any suggestions for hinge selection?


----------



## dennisd

Thank you for the information. Can you tell me the company name for HD/L and do you have any suggestions for hinge selection?


----------



## TazinCR

Home Depot and Lowes


----------



## Jeeper1970

Hardware Distributors Limited, www.hdlusa.com should have what you want.

I doubt Home Depot or Lowe's will have what you're looking for, they carry a limited selection.


----------



## Termite

www.rockler.com has an immense selection of hinges, as well as an online selection guide. You'll need a metric forstner bit and a metric ruler, because most companies' hinges layout dimensions are metric.


----------



## buletbob

Someone with a bit more experience on this subject should chime in if I'm wrong. I thinking all the euro hinges that I have seen were installed on a full overlay door. your door has a rabbit cut into all 4 sides. I feel this will have an effect on the opening and closing of the door. if you install the hinge. I'm thinking the backside of the door should be against the outside of the frame. Whats your ideas? BOB


----------



## dennisd

Thank you Taz. I'll check them out.


----------



## dennisd

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Termite

buletbob said:


> Someone with a bit more experience on this subject should chime in if I'm wrong. I thinking all the euro hinges that I have seen were installed on a full overlay door. your door has a rabbit cut into all 4 sides. I feel this will have an effect on the opening and closing of the door. if you install the hinge. I'm thinking the backside of the door should be against the outside of the frame. Whats your ideas? BOB


Very valid point. The rabbeted doors would require a special hinge, as a conventional full overlay hinge would leave the depth of the rabbet exposed in front of the faceframe. They probably make something, but I've never done it on a rabbeted door.


----------



## bgriffith

*A Solution?*

dennisd
You asked about the exact problem I'm having. Did you ever get a solution that worked?

Thanks.


----------



## dennisd

*Success with converting to European Hinges*

Hello,
Yes, I finally figured it out. I used a hinge from Rockler (24964) that is specially made for this type of conversion. They're a little expensive ($23.00 per) but absolutely worth it. I did 17 doors with a drill press. I layed out the measurements by hand and it worked great, you can also use a guide. Make sure to watch the video on the Rockler website, they really work. If I can be of any more help, let me know. Dennis


*Salice Hinge and Plate for 3/8'' Lipped Doors*​ 









*$24.99*Pair 




 







[/URL]







Introducing the first Euro-style concealed hinge for your 3/8" lipped (overlay) doors! Rockler exclusive plate mounts to back of frame to combine with high-quality, nickel-plated Salice hinge.







QuantityItem NumberItemStock StatusPrice24964 Salice Hinge and Plate for 3/8'' Lipped Doors 
In
Stock $24.99 Pair


----------



## bgriffith

dennisd,
Thanks for the quick reply. 

They look like what I need, but I have about 45 cabinet doors to do so the price is a little steep for that many.


----------



## PaliBob

Dennis, Thanks for posting the reply and the Pic
I missed the original Post

I borrowed your Pic for bgriffith


bgriffith said:


> dennisd,
> ...........so the price is a little steep for that many.


Here is a cheaper alternates though not as clean.

For the  170° Hinge that requires spacer blocks for each hinge:
http://www.cabinetparts.com/m/blum/hinges-european/hinges-blum/170/

I would check the link out to make sure this hinge will work in your application before I bought any quantity more than two.

.


----------



## bgriffith

PaliBob,

Thanks for your post - that looks like a great solution, I'll give it a try.

The picture really helps. Thanks again.


----------



## Crackers

Some options:
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=55462&cat=3,41241,55420 
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=55463&cat=3,41241,55420


----------



## flyerchic2000

I am in the same predicament as dennisd. I would really like to use the blum hardware due to self closing features and blumotion add-ons. Did any one do what Palibob suggest by adding a spacer block with the blum hinges?


----------

